# We have a 16 day old Friesian Embryo!



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

I'm soooo excited to finally be posting that we have our 3rd and final mare in foal! It took 5 months of diligent management, but she'll finally get to come back the end of the first week of October (after we get her confirmed in foal 30 days) inkunicorn:

So darned excited for 2018's foal crop, all of the sires we've chosen are either imported themselves, or currently in a different country so we'll definitely be bringing some new bloodlines to our area! 

We got the long awaited News on Monday, and Hubby and I cracked open (and finished  ) a bottle of champagne to celebrate. 

This foal is going to be a keeper, and should be HUGE since the dam is a solid 17h and sire is +17hh with some pretty incredible lines to back it up (Ulke 338 Sport x Tsjalke 397)

Without further ado, the incredible black blob we've all been waiting for


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

I chuckled at black blob when I realised it will stay a black blob (as a friesian and all). Where is the name suggestion thread? xD 

Congratulations!!


----------



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

Luce73 said:


> I chuckled at black blob when I realised it will stay a black blob (as a friesian and all). Where is the name suggestion thread? xD
> 
> Congratulations!!


LOL!!!! Great minds must think alike, I had this same thought process!!!

Thank you so much! ... If anyone has any name suggestions, I'm all ears I have one in mind, but there's plenty of time to change this mind... It will need to start with H, I, or J for the 2018 year


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Congratulations! That is awesome! Nice to get some new blood in the area, every other person I talk to is having a Friesian baby out of the same stallion. :lol:


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

RockyMountainBaroque said:


> Thank you so much! ... If anyone has any name suggestions, I'm all ears I have one in mind, but there's plenty of time to change this mind... It will need to start with H, I, or J for the 2018 year


Huge black blob? 

on a more serious note though, here are my favorite friesian names (starting with those letters):
Colt: 
Hielke (heel-khe)

Filly: 
Joukje (jaohk-ieh)

Which one were you thinking? (if you want to share)


----------



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

Luce73 said:


> Huge black blob?
> 
> on a more serious note though, here are my favorite friesian names (starting with those letters):
> Colt:
> ...


Mine was definitely not as nice as those ones!!! I'll definitely be saving those if you don't mind!


----------



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

horseylover1_1 said:


> Congratulations! That is awesome! Nice to get some new blood in the area, every other person I talk to is having a Friesian baby out of the same stallion. :lol:


Thank you!!!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Congrats! I'll be looking forward to seeing this foal


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Who is daddy? I don't know if any Ulke stallions in the states.


----------



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

Dehda01 said:


> Who is daddy? I don't know if any Ulke stallions in the states.


The dam is related to Ulke


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Congrats on the "Blob" now the foal watch begins...........


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

Congratulations, that's a very exciting black blob!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Congratulations!! I would love to see mom and dad. It seems like such a long wait but over before you know it.


----------



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

LoriF said:


> Congratulations!! I would love to see mom and dad. It seems like such a long wait but over before you know it.


Wish I had newer pictures, but she's been gone for a LONG time to be managed for AI at a facility (these were from back in May)...  Very excited to get her back and swing a leg back over her, she's a challenge to ride but is such a sweet mare with a lot of "try".

Dam















































Sire


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

RockyMountainBaroque said:


> The dam is related to Ulke


Ah, the way you worded it made it sound like the sire was by Ulke. It is Litrik. He is a handsome boy. Don't know any of his get.


----------



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

Well, things are chugging along with my mare and looking good so far! We officially have a heart beat!!! This US was from 10/3, we picked her up yesterday evening and made the 8 hour drive back; now she's home at our facility... Fingers and toes crossed that she keeps the momentum going, and we're able to get a good look at her foal in-utero next month... She's scheduled for her next US (and hopefully fetal sexing) 11/4...


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Subbing


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Congratulations!! Can't wait for the "black blob" to be born!  Both parents are gorgeous, BTW!!


----------



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

Thanks so much Jo!!!


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats! Bet it will be gorgeous! We just got a Friesian X


----------



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

Got a first ride in of my mare yesterday evening! I'm absolutely thrilled she went right back to where we had left off nearly 6 months ago, albeit full of energy! Couldn't have asked for a better ride from her.


----------



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

So dang pumped, we took Lyra down to the Veterinarian for Ultrasound to check up on how her pregnancy is progressing and to see if we could determine the sex of the foal. It was a tough position for the vets to read, but they've called it a FILLY!!! Could not be more excited, but more importantly everything is progressing normally and looks to be healthy with a strong heart beat! 

In the first ultrasound, you can see the vertebra as well as the Trex looking thing which is the foals head... The second Ultrasound shows the umbilical cord and abdomen in case anyone is interested!


----------



## laffysapphy (Sep 25, 2017)

Congratulations! I will be following along, can't wait for baby pictures!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Watching foals growing inside the mare's belly must be pretty cool! I also can't wait for baby pics!


----------



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> Watching foals growing inside the mare's belly must be pretty cool! I also can't wait for baby pics!


It's incredible! I wish I could post the live photos I took, in them you can see the foal kicking/flipping and moving around... Always an exciting and memorable experience! What an age we live in with technology being able to do all of this; especially considering it's only the size of a large Hamster at this point in its development!


----------



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

I'm just so impressed with this mare, I love her to pieces... I know it doesn't look like much, but it's truly a marvel to behold in comparison to how far she's come and how difficult it has been to get to this point. Especially considering she was not worked for nearly 6 months straight. We made great progress in our canter work last night which is her hardest gait to work in correctly... It's still a massive work in progress, but a huge step forward for us both so to say I'm incredibly proud would be an understatement. 

My girl definitely earned herself the day off today, and extra cookies.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Congrats, I'll definitely be subbing! 
The ultrasound is so cool!!  Awww, this is so exciting. And she is beautiful.


----------



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

PoptartShop said:


> Congrats, I'll definitely be subbing!
> The ultrasound is so cool!!  Awww, this is so exciting. And she is beautiful.


Thank you so much!!! I'm so excited as well! <3 <3 <3


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

She's very pretty, but may I ask why her neck/head is so tight as you ride? Not in any way criticizing, as I have no idea how to ride in correct form or anything, it's just a curiosity


----------



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> She's very pretty, but may I ask why her neck/head is so tight as you ride? Not in any way criticizing, as I have no idea how to ride in correct form or anything, it's just a curiosity


Because she is very green at the canter and as a Friesian her conformation is such that it's quite easy for her to go behind the vertical; or to run around like a deer with her head in the clouds, while being incredibly stiff through the poll, jaw, and neck... Finding the happy medium is what we're working towards. Though she was actually very light in my hands, despite being BTV. Once she's more developed in her self carriage and a bit stronger, we'll work towards being able to lengthen her frame while maintaining that soft and supple jaw/poll/neck at the canter that we need, (which she's now able to do consistently at the walk/trot) though it's just not quite possible yet at the canter... This poor mare used to never canter around in turnout, her movement freaked her out and when she would canter she would cross fire and flip leads only in the front... Once she learned under saddle how to canter somewhat balanced in both leads, you could tell it was like a light flipped for her and she started cantering every time we would turn her out... It was kind of cute.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

RockyMountainBaroque said:


> Because she is very green at the canter and as a Friesian her conformation is such that it's quite easy for her to go behind the vertical; or to run around like a deer with her head in the clouds, while being incredibly stiff through the poll, jaw, and neck... Finding the happy medium is what we're working towards. Though she was actually very light in my hands, despite being BTV. Once she's more developed in her self carriage and a bit stronger, we'll work towards being able to lengthen her frame while maintaining that soft and supple jaw/poll/neck at the canter that we need, (which she's now able to do consistently at the walk/trot) though it's just not quite possible yet at the canter... This poor mare used to never canter around in turnout, her movement freaked her out and when she would canter she would cross fire and flip leads only in the front... Once she learned under saddle how to canter somewhat balanced in both leads, you could tell it was like a light flipped for her and she started cantering every time we would turn her out... It was kind of cute.


Okay, I was wondering why she seemed to be pulled down so tight. That makes sense, thank you so much for explaining! I hate to be one of those people who's like "You're in her mouth oh my god just let her move" I suspected there was something much deeper going on then my uneducated eye could see  What does BTV mean though?


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

She's lovely. What a nice mare.


----------



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> Okay, I was wondering why she seemed to be pulled down so tight. That makes sense, thank you so much for explaining! I hate to be one of those people who's like "You're in her mouth oh my god just let her move" I suspected there was something much deeper going on then my uneducated eye could see  What does BTV mean though?


No worries at all!!! I'm still learning myself, and realize it's not everyones cup of tea so I take no offense to it; I thank my lucky stars I have such a fabulous trainer (who is also a carded USDF judge and faculty member) to guide me and am happy to share what I've learned from the whole experience! This has certainly been the most challenging (and in retrospect rewarding) horse I've had the opportunity to work with, so I've learned a ton from the short time I've had with her already. BTV is just an acronym that stands for behind the vertical, which is when the horse curls its head in towards its chest when you in theory would want its head to be on a vertical line to the ground, or just slightly in front of said imaginary line.


----------



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

SilverMaple said:


> She's lovely. What a nice mare.


Thank you so much <3!!!!


----------



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

Took a little break from our arena work yesterday, to get out and enjoy the beautiful weather with a leisurely Sunday trail ride... Forgive us for the dirty horses, we had to go through the muddy creek to get to the trail system...


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Really excited for you. I can hardly wait to see the baby!!


----------



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

LoriF said:


> Really excited for you. I can hardly wait to see the baby!!


Thanks!!! Me either!!! August can't come soon enough over here :loveshower:


----------



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

I haven't posted in a while so I hope you all don't mind that I update this thread! The girls are getting fat and happy! We're still doing our Dressage schooling, though starting to cut back on the intensity/frequency with the mares who are further along in their pregnancies... Lyra- the Friesian mare is 139 days along, her foal is about the size of a rabbit... Mardi - the Gypsy mare is a whopping 223 days in foal, her foal is nearing the size of a lamb and we will definitely be on foal watch in less than 100 days from now as she foaled at 326 days on her last pregnancy! 


Mardi in all of her grandeur


----------



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

Still *impatiently* waiting... Here's Mardi @ 314 days! Her last foal was at 326 days so _in theory_ we shouldn't have to wait too much longer!


----------



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

I don't want to jinx it *BUT*... I think Mardi might be up to something... She's at 316 days today!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Exciting! Who's Mardi's foal's sire again?


----------



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> Exciting! Who's Mardi's foal's sire again?


Mardi is in foal to Coates Rascal :runninghorse2:


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

That foal is gonna be gorgeous with those parents! So excited for baby pics! :lol:


----------



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> That foal is gonna be gorgeous with those parents! So excited for baby pics! :lol:


Thanks so much Jo!!! <3

Been planning this match for several years, so really hoping we get something special to keep and run on!

Please forgive the lack of helmets, but I couldn't help to share. If ever there was a horse I wouldn't mind having a whole barn of it would be her, easily worth her weight in gold. Love this pony <3 ...


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

She looks very sweet!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Really excited for both of these foals to be born! Is the plan to keep both Lyra and Mardi's foals?


----------



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

csimkunas6 said:


> Really excited for both of these foals to be born! Is the plan to keep both Lyra and Mardi's foals?


God willing I am planning to keep Lyra's foal, as I'm unsure if I will ever end up re-breeding her again... I _really_ would *love* to keep Mardi's foal, but I believe she's going to end up foaling out another colt and since I kept her 2016 colt it will have to be something *REALLY* special to justify running on.


























^^^ Just for fun, yearling pictures of Mardi's colt from 2016


----------



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

Still no baby, but I'm thinking it definitely won't be long now!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

I'm so excited!!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Yay! Can't wait to see!


----------



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

Still no baby... But last night Mardi was streaming milk then went into what I suspect to be false labor, hopefully getting her foal into position... That lasted about an hour and half to two hours, then she went back to picking through her feed.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Almost there!!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Ohh, can hardly wait. She looks like she's ready. How is Lyra doing?


----------



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

Thank you all for the well wishes, I'm ridiculously excited as well! I'm praying she's gracious enough to allow me to watch... Lyra is doing fantastic, we've been taking things easy as she no longer fits any of the treed saddles I have on hand. Thank goodness for treeless saddles though! I have several green horses I'm trying to bring up, so she's sort of just been sitting on the back burner getting fat, I figure rightly so. In any case, we hacked around in the wind before the weather started to roll in yesterday, which I'll share a video clip of for you all. Please don't watch if you're prone to seizures, but all things considered I felt I didn't do half bad for one handed, and her not being worked in weeks... :lol:


----------



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

We had a super active and seemingly healthy colt born at just past 3am... Mardi was gracious enough to allow me to be there for the whole thing. Looks like he is black with one tall white sock and a large star. Such a little thinker, definitely one that thinks before doing and had managed to be up and walking first attempt, then running around and nursing in less than an hour and a half. 

It's been pouring rain here for the last 24 hours so I don't have any good pictures, I promise to get more once the weather clears up a bit!


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

How adorable!!!!!! He looks so fluffy!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Such a cute fellow!


----------



## jumpingtothemoon (Jun 16, 2017)

SO cute! Can't wait to follow along along as she matures.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Soooo super adorable!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

OMG! He is gorgeously, stunningly, adorable!! Love his colouring!!  And so stocky - I'm dead right now!! <3 <3


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Awe, how cute is he? Horses are a trip, just dried off and already standing there with a look like he owns it.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Such a fluffy, fuzzy cutie!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

What a chunk - congrats! Looking forward to more pics.


----------



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

Thanks everyone! Not much to report here, other than Lyra and Mardi are scheduled to go up to get a checkup this afternoon so we will be hauling them out to that facility. I think we've decided to name Mardi's foal Denali and he will be for sale once weaned. In preggo mare news, I finally saw some real movement from Lyra's foal, which I was also lucky enough to capture on video! Sorry for the poor quality, of course after waiting there for what seemed like forever the minute it finally happened I was a bit out of my intended frame of focus. Lyra is 259 days, or approximately 8.5 months in foal for those keeping track!


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

That video is so cool! I can just picture the little kicking hooves [emoji7]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Oh my gosh, solid colored Gypsy foal!!! Love! Want!


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Omg so cute!!!


----------



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

Good day!!! Mardi's foal Denali trailered for the first time like a little angel (all of the vets couldn't get over his fluffy-cuteness) with only minor snafus and most importantly, everyone got a squeaky clean bill of health... 

Got pictures of Lyra's ultrasound, I'll try to describe what's being pictured if anyone is interested!









^^^ This is a view of the foals eyeball









^^^ This picture and the one below, are images where we were going through and measuring thickness of the placenta, and inspecting for possible irregularities. 


























^^^Just for fun a couple of recent pictures of the baby daddy.


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

If you would post more pictures of Denali, I wouldn’t be upset [emoji23][emoji39]ya know?

I can’t wait for babe #2, I love living vicariously through these posts since I’ll likely never have a foal myself.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

ChasingDreams said:


> If you would post more pictures of Denali, I wouldn’t be upset [emoji23][emoji39]ya know?
> 
> I can’t wait for babe #2, I love living vicariously through these posts since I’ll likely never have a foal myself.
> 
> ...












I have been slacking on the pictures lately, hoping to catch up a little bit this weekend but no promises! Here's a teaser from the other day of the cute little stinker. He's hard to take pictures of, he just tries to follow you as soon as you walk away.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Oh My! Those feet and legs! I love him!


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

RockyMountainBaroque said:


> I have been slacking on the pictures lately, hoping to catch up a little bit this weekend but no promises! Here's a teaser from the other day of the cute little stinker. He's hard to take pictures of, he just tries to follow you as soon as you walk away.



So adorable.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

That little colt is the cutest ever!! OMG I have never seen such a sweet boy! 

What is his breeding?


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

He really is the cutest! I’m in love [emoji7] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Me too.... I want a Gypsy so badly....


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

He is seriously cute


----------



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

Totally in love with this stud muffins neck, he's really unfolding nicely. I still haven't had a chance to take pictures, as the weather has been unseasonably rainy for us. 

We were however able to turn Denali out with momma in the little pasture on Saturday, and he ran and ran and ran his little heart out and had fun getting close to the other horses through the fence (much to mom's dismay). 

They both went back up to the vets Sunday (so Denali got to go on a 2nd trailer ride) to which he was again a total pro, and is picking up leading very respectably. He loaded up on the big step up trailer all by himself, picks up all four feet, and knows how to give kisses on command. Gosh they grow up so dang quick, but I'm so proud of this little guy! 

Will spam you all with quality pictures as soon as the weather permits! Until then, you'll have to deal with more crummy phone pictures!


----------



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

AnitaAnne said:


> That little colt is the cutest ever!! OMG I have never seen such a sweet boy!
> 
> What is his breeding?


He really is the cutest isn't he, little guy has a legitimate fan club around these parts. Luckily he's as sweet as they come, and seems to thrive off of all of the attention from everyone.

His pedigree is DNA verified through several generations, and contains a proverbial who's who of Gypsy horses. Though, for sake of simplicity, he's purebred and out of my very heavy/traditional mare Mardi Gras and By Coates Rascal. I've posted pictures of them previously in this thread if you're interested and you can look up the sire on google images. inkunicorn:


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Too cute! Makes me rethink not wanting all that hair.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

I want a colt like this so bad.... *frantically looks around for a money tree*


----------



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

QtrBel said:


> Too cute! Makes me rethink not wanting all that hair.


Luckily this one's going to be mostly black! :lol:


----------



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

SilverMaple said:


> I want a colt like this so bad.... *frantically looks around for a money tree*


:lol:, right! Adulting stinks! We could work on payments for a perfect forever home  #evilponyenabler ... 

In other news, we recently acquired this beautiful 5yo mare who is coming along fantastically... She started out as a fun training project, however she's such a great riding mare I *might* end up matching her up with a stallion later this Summer, and keep her for myself... :cowboy:


----------



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

Whelp, I'll be taking the girls (Lyra and Mardi) up to the reproduction clinic Sunday. Still waiting on my Oldenburg/German Riding Pony mare to foal out, she's as a big as a house and should be getting this show on the road any day now... Hoping she does it during the day when it's warm, I anticipate it to be the smallest foal of the year so I have the dog blankets on hand just in case! So this thread *should* be getting some new foal pictures again soon! 

Since these are boring without pictures, Mardi's 2016 Colt turns 2 next week! He just had a look to him when I got home like he wanted to get out, so we obliged and went on a 4 mile hike up around the house. We were fortunate to be able to get him to go through some pretty varied mountain terrain, steep hills, lots of water, jumped some logs, and did a little more gun desensitization training. This little hoss did great with everything! Only spooked once very briefly, at a grouse that literally exploded out of some brush with no warning. The SO is pretty chuffed, since this colt is destined to be his next lead horse for hunting/packing, and he's taking to it like a fish in water. Only one more year, and we can start moving away from the ground work and onto the real fun stuff- Saddle training!


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

I love that mare! What breed is she?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

ChasingDreams said:


> I love that mare! What breed is she?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks! Are you referring to the bay tobiano mare? She is a Gypsy too, just more pony sized at around 14HH inkunicorn:

I'm head over heels with her as well, she literally is such a fun pocket pistol! (And I now, FINALLY know what people meant by that saying :lol: !)...

We buzz around all over the place, the barn, the road, the trail W/T/C/G, she's just so dang responsive and agreeable I have to keep reminding myself she's only had a couple of months of saddle training. I think there will definitely be more 14HH ponies in my future, she's made me a believer... <3


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

Oh, she looked bigger in her other photos! Very pretty girl, and she sounds perfect! 

I’m not against smaller horses/ponies, my guy is only maybe 14.3-15h tops. But he is just so much fun to ride and work with and has the best personality, I wouldn’t trade him for anything ❤


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

It's been a busy week despite still no German riding pony baby... Witchy mare... She's been waxing for 2 weeks, huge huge bag, no milk, looking generally miserable but holding out. :evil:

Mardi and Denali are still up at the Vets, we got the green light for re-breeding (waves goodbye to all my money :lol: ) and now have swimmers scheduled to arrive today! Hurray, for overnight deliveries! She'll be AI'd this afternoon, and tomorrow then we will bring her back in about 2 weeks to see if she caught! 

Unfortunately, we weren't able to breed to the same stallion from last year as he is not available to the public :frown_color: , so we went with a young up and coming son of his inkunicorn: ! It's a bit risky since this stud is only in his second year of covering mares, but we've been watching this colt grow since he was born and are really pleased with how this line crossed last time so we are confident this one will be even better! 

(here are some pictures of the stud from Spring 2016 at I believe just ~19 months old for those who might be interested)



















In other ranch news I was able to get more video of Lyra's foal moving in-utero... Incredibly excited about that, since she developed a bag super early at around 215 days gestation and thus has been on heightened monitoring ever since. We've taken her to the vet several times, and they've all confirmed that everything looks normal so no preventative treatment has been recommended... Despite the good news, my anxiety about her is consistently through the roof :lol: oh the joys of breeding. 

In any case, we will be holding our breath until that foal hits the ground and takes its first breath...


----------



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

Still no new babies... Caught the GRP/Oldenburg mare laying down looking like she was ready to go yesterday, but never started pushing and got back up acting like everything was casual as could be... Milk is changing to opaque and "milky" so hopefully, we don't have to lose too much more sleep... :lol:

Denali and Mardi came back from the vets on Saturday. Denali grew 4 holes in his halter, during the short while they were away. He's becoming a pro at loading onto the step up trailer, and now will hop right in on his own (usually just has to think about it for a minute). Now that he's a little older he's developing his personality. So far he is super playful, loves people and to offer the white snip of his nose for kisses (on command :lol: ), his favorite things to do are canter circles around mom, and jumping so he gleefully zooms around practicing his flying changes in the pasture while jumping stuff. He seems to know he's a pretty handsome little dude, and regularly struts around and parks out like he runs the show.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

He is amazing! Look at him pose after he races around! He says, "Look at me! I'm gorgeous!"


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

OMG, just too adorable.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Denali is quite the charmer! That little spot on his lip begs for kisses! I am in love with this little guy


----------



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

Well it finally happened, our RPSI German riding pony/Oldenburg mare finally had her foal super early this morning! -And lord have mercy he is quite the looker! 

Everyone say hello to Kingston! He is a pretty large colt considering both of his parents are sport ponies, and looks to be a dreamy shade of buttermilk buckskin with a tovero pattern! We're VERY excited to watch him fill out and unfold over the next couple of weeks.



















(It's quite interesting how similar he looks to his grandsire)


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Wow, another nice baby!! Congrats!


----------



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

Kingston at ~36hrs old... Future ISR Oldenburg Sport Pony ... Filling out and unfolding nicely! He's just getting the hang of his long legs, and is trying out small bursts of trot, canter, and buck! Keep up the momentum little guy!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Kingston is a heartbreaker! Look at that face


----------



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

Friesian Friday!... Lyra is 281 days in foal, fingers *and toes* crossed she's saved us the best for last! (And hopefully also our first FILLY! inkunicorn


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Nice, nice pony. Does look a lot like granpaw! Can't wait to see baby number 3.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Kingston is an adorable little fellow and he does look a lot like grand dad. You've got some beautiful babies, can't wait for the third. Fingers crossed for a filly.


----------



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

Wheeee, this pretty girl is going to go up and meet the vet this weekend! Fingers and toes crossed that we can get her matched up with a HOT date soon! 










In other news, Denali is as playful as ever. Loves everyone, everything, and being scratched everywhere. Nothing is off limits for him :lol: ! 

Kingston is a bit more timid of people, but Mom's encouraging him to check us out and he's learning more and more everyday that we're "useful" for stuff like playing and scratching those hard to reach places.










Hopefully we have more good news for everyone soon, this weekend we should find out if our efforts were rewarded with the prospect of a 2019 foal out of Mardi. Fingers, toes, and lots of prayers being sent that 3rd times a charm - Since we already know Mardi throws quality I'd really like to see a fancy colored Dun FILLY to replace Mardi in my program. If anyone is interested, I've included a screen shot of color possibilities with this cross based on the genetic information we have from both of them.


----------



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

Well darn, I had felt really good about the management and timing of the AI for Mardi Gras but upon ultrasound it we couldn't find that elusive embryo. Just goes to show, even with the most skilled careful management, and ideal theoretical timing "stuff" just doesn't work out... 

On the bright side, it looks like Mardi AND Emma might both be ready for shipments sometime later this week, so we'll be dropping her and Emma off at the clinic. As is a consistent theme with breeding, nothing ever goes to plan and of course my plan to stagger the hopeful 2019 births didn't plan out like I'd envisioned... While I'm still holding my breath of course, I wouldn't be at all surprised with my luck that we'll end up with two foals due within days of each other, meaning lots of sleepless nights next year!

Kingston is really filling in and becoming more bold every day. His favorite thing to do is lay out in the sun completely stretched out, legs in every direction! 









My project mule and "colt sitter" Doc Holliday has gotten a lot of work lately with all of the mares going to and fro, he was started at the beginning of this year and is really starting to blossom into a wonderful riding animal. A far cry from the a$$ we started with, pun intended! :lol:









Emma is doing fantastic as well considering she's been with us just barely 3 months now. She was so under muscled when I got her that in the short time she's been here she has already muscled up so much through her back that we've had to change her saddle. I'm super excited about her future though, she's really going to be a stellar mount, I can't wait to watch her continue to progress. Really hoping we can enter her into some breed shows this summer, and get some miles under her belt in the show arena!


----------



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

No real news except Mardi's swimmer shipment showed up, think good thoughts for a successful AI!!! Emma looks like she won't be ready until Monday, so I probably won't be able to pick her up until middle-late next week  

Hope everyone has a fantastic weekend, here's a Friday funny for you all!


----------



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

Whelp, the "deed" is "dun" and both mares were AI'd and successfully ovulated within the window we were hoping they would to two different stallions! :clap:
I'm so excited I can hardly wait to finally get to see my girls (and Denali's cute bum) at home. :loveshower:

Praying these ladies cooperate, and we're able to find those glorious little embryos on their preg-check! inkunicorn:

Just for fun, here's a color probability chart based on Emma and her stallions known genetics. 



















ETA - Pics didn't appear to upload, will try again at a later date!


----------



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

I've been having issues with uploading pictures so I've been really bad at updating you all, but we finally have some good news! Looks like both Mardi and Emma caught, and of course as luck would have it within days of eachother! (Sure as heck ain't complaining though! 😂 )

Hope the attachments come through, I included pictures of the ultrasounds for you all! Emma's is on top Mardi's is on the bottom.


----------



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

Looks like we have waxing... 😬


----------



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

So Lyra has pretty much decided she's not interested in ever having her foal, and completely stopped waxing. I did however catch her biting at her stomach, rubbing her bum, and rolling twice yesterday evening so we might be getting close! - Or she's intent on driving me batty... She's 321 days today, and around 318 she started HEAVY waxing (even more than pictured) so we've been on foal watch ever since, checking her around every hour. 








^^^ Lyra being her heavily preggo-majestic self :mrgreen:

Kingston has been enjoying himself and is quite the agile/athletic fellow!


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

just gorgeous! can't wait for the new foal


----------



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

Now on the *newly* preggo mare front... I'm as-usual *super-overly* excited for next years foal crop, so I'll spam you guys with some cutesy collages I made in my sleep deprived foal watch stupor... We'll be taking the girls back in around 2 weeks to ultrasound and check on fetal foal development!











Color possibilities for Mardi and The Monarch Colt (Based one the genetics we *know*)





















Color possibilities for Emma and Erebos (Based on the genetics we *know*)


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Wow! The list for Emma's foals color is quite extensive, it can be just about anything. 

Can't wait to see Lyra's baby


----------



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

LoriF said:


> Wow! The list for Emma's foals color is quite extensive, it can be just about anything.
> 
> Can't wait to see Lyra's baby


Right! - Me either but, she still seems to have no intention of having this baby... Oh well, I guess she can't hold onto it forever!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

She's only 325 days, still on the low end of normal pregnancy. I'm going to place my bet on 11 more days.


----------



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

LoriF said:


> She's only 325 days, still on the low end of normal pregnancy. I'm going to place my bet on 11 more days.


Totally! But just based on her behavior she's been "tricky" to read... She's been on and off again acting VERY strange (for her) which has us all on edge, particularly since she's a maiden (Drama queen)... Based on how she's acting today though, you're probably right -my money is on she decides to hold even out longer! :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

We had a BEAUTIFUL solid black Col early this morning, pictures to come!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Oh my!! So much for my eleven day prediction. Well, at least I'm consistent. Can't wait to see the bebe.


----------



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

LoriF said:


> Oh my!! So much for my eleven day prediction. Well, at least I'm consistent. Can't wait to see the bebe.


LOL, just confirms my theory that mares are determined to mare liars of us all to the very end! 


Everyone, welcome Hermes!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

OMG what a cutiepie!!!!!!!  Welcome Hermes, such a cute name too.  Aw!!! He is precious.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

congrats! can't wait for more pics.


----------



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

Well despite our optimism for the situation (Hermes being born pre-mature/dysmature)we're devastated to report that on Saturday afternoon Hermes passed away peacefully in his sleep. He had been seen by the vets and given a clean bill of health, IgG +800 so we hadn't had much cause for concern. He was on 24/7 observation and seemed bright/alert all morning and into the afternoon, nursing, no temperature, or strange behavior of any kind ... Then laid down to seemingly take a nap and stopped breathing. Several attempts were made to revive him to no avail, and he's since been laid to rest, buried at home on our Ranch. I find comfort knowing we tried everything we could to save him and that my mare was not distraught during the ordeal, and once the time came to separate them there was no "drama" to be had so I feel instinctually she must've known from the start "something wasn't right"... 

It's quite the blow not because this was my "keeper" for this year, or because of the MANY years of planning we spent to coordinate this, or the ridiculous amounts of money that goes into each and every foal but, because EACH and EVERY horse in our program is OUR family. 

I'm going to be closing this thread and I thank you all for following this one with us! If anyone is interested I'll be starting a new thread to keep track of updates for the 2019 foal crop. 

All things considered though, while this is certainly a sad chapter in our book I have to thank God because I do have some incredible people (and horses!) in my life, and I'm hoping we can update you all with some good news out of this pain we're all feeling in the weeks to come.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I am so sorry for you.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I am so, so sorry to read this.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I am so sorry.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Oh no, how heartbreaking. I am so sorry. ((((hugs)))))


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Sorry doesn't even begin to express it.

I hope you can find some comfort knowing you did everything you possibly could and that sometimes things are just out of our hands. May you and your family find peace.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I know that you must have felt devastated. I'm so sorry.


----------



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

Thanks so much for the support everyone, I felt it necessary to update you all as it's not all sunshine and bright eyed bushy tailed babies (I apologize if it was graphic). When things go wrong (with babies from all species), it really sucks. 

We're counting our blessing we still have our mare, and that God has blessed us with two other BEAUTIFUL colts this year. We've got lots of shows and inspections coming up to prepare everyone for, so time to switch gears! <3


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Thank you for the update as hard as these types of updates are it does serve a purpose. Those of us that have bred at one time or another all deal with loss. We lost one 4 years ago that was malpositioned. Thankfully we did not lose the mare.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

So sorry for your loss. I have followed your posts and you can "feel" the caring loving way you approach breeding and care for your animals.


----------



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

carshon said:


> So sorry for your loss. I have followed your posts and you can "feel" the caring loving way you approach breeding and care for your animals.


Thank you, I greatly appreciate this... They're our everything <3


----------

